# What's the best tasting bleach?



## Lia (Jun 19, 2016)

Hey guys, I'm looking for some bleach right now.

I'm wondering which type tastes the nicest.
And don't link me to that cheap stuff, I don't want to kill myself like a peasant.


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 19, 2016)

Clorox is a great value.


----------



## Lia (Jun 19, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Clorox is a great value.


I tried it the other day, its good, but not really up to my standards


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 19, 2016)

Try Zyklon B.
It's not bleach but it'll do the job of killing you quicker.


----------



## Deleted member 370671 (Jun 19, 2016)

https://www.amazon.com/XR-Brands-Anal-Bleach-Vitamin/dp/B00GAXR43M


----------



## Luglige (Jun 19, 2016)

Cyanide is painlesss.


----------



## Lia (Jun 19, 2016)

TheKawaiiDesu said:


> https://www.amazon.com/XR-Brands-Anal-Bleach-Vitamin/dp/B00GAXR43M


wtf


Luglige said:


> Cyanide is painlesss.


Doesn't have that spicy tang that bleach has =/


----------



## brickmii82 (Jun 19, 2016)

Starts off pretty sweet, but gets bitter as time progresses. And it can twist your gut real good like. Bottoms up.


----------



## CitizenSnips (Jun 19, 2016)

Clorox: code red...
Cherry flavored. Eat some doritos with it for best flavor

But seriously you probably shouldn't joke about that, but whatever, its the EoF


----------



## Dorimori (Jun 20, 2016)

HILARIOUS JOKE THAT IS ORIGINAL


----------



## Jao Chu (Jun 20, 2016)

Another vote for clorox on the rocks. Line em up son


----------

